# dinos7 signature picture testing



## dinos7 (Aug 16, 2005)

does anyone see my signature picture?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

No. Your coding looks okay, but the site that you are linking to appears to be down. I cannot connect to the main site's URL.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, what evan said. Same here. I can't connect to it either.


----------

